# Louver Roof Vent



## Nobleman (Jun 18, 2009)

Trying to match customers roof vents. Does anyone know what kind this one is? Thanks


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

I've seen similair old ones but nothing new. It's probably something failed and discontinued.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Sep 15, 2008)

It is called a Slant Back Vent.

I think that Lomanco or Air Vent carry them and they are usually rated a bit higher for NFVA than a standard RV-50/51 mushroom style vent.

Also, the purpose of the rear slant back shield is to be installed on steeper slopes, not ones that are less than a slider, so that when the rain fall is cascading downward on the roof shingles, when it would hit the inner diameter portion of a standard vent, there is less chance of water entry from jumping ver the dam, so to speak.

Ed


----------



## Nobleman (Jun 18, 2009)

*Mystery Vent*

Thanks Ed. I was able to take your info and find out the vent is an Owens Corning VentSure High Performance Slant Back Roof Vent with Screen, Model VTS4-144. 

Now, I need to find out if any can be purchased in the USA.

Can anyone help?

Thanks, RK


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Ed the Roofer said:


> It is called a Slant Back Vent.
> 
> I think that Lomanco or Air Vent carry them and they are usually rated a bit higher for NFVA than a standard RV-50/51 mushroom style vent.
> 
> ...


 This is a slant back vent yes, but if you're looking for an -exact- match good luck. There are many types of slant backs on the market.


----------

